# Purcell: The Fairy Queen, Z. 629



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Purcell: The Fairy Queen, Z. 629
Composer
Henry Purcell
Conductor
Sébastien d'Hérin
Ensemble
Les Nouveaux Caractères
Soloists
Guillaume Andrieux, Christophe Baska, Samuel Boden, Frédéric Caton, Anders J. Dahlin, Kevin Greenlaw, Caitlin Hulcup, Caroline Mutel, Ronan Nedelec, Julien Picard, Virginie Pochon, Hjördis Thébault

Release Date September 22, 2017
Genre
Classical
Styles
Opera
Playtime
2:03:26

3


----------

